# Masturbating more since divorce talk



## Too_Bad (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't explain it. Does anyone have experience with this?

I wake up, need to get it out of my system. Then I go to work and the thoughts of divorce etc on my mind is doing something to my hormones because by the time I get home, I need to do it again. Then, on occasion, once more before bed.

Even leading up to the day where sex was a possibility, my body was needing me to do this more. And when sex did happen, I was fast (After she had her O). 

We started the divorce conversation end of March. It's been a month. We're having 'another' final sit down. This is one part of me that I really can't figure out.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

yes.

it's called stress.

tension can cause different reactions, but one of them is sexual tension which has to be attended to.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

when i was in the midst of catching my ex cheating and monitoring her waywardness, that strange tension gripped me often and i would even imagine her with the object of her affections.

i had to release the tension somehow.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

same thing happened a few years before with another wayward ex.

strange. isn't it?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Divorce is stressful and sex is a stress reliever. Cheaper and less destructive than alcohol or pills.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

it's an odd perplexing mixture of anger, hurt, high anxiety, disbelief, and inexplicable sexual tension.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe it's not stress, but the anticipation of eventually having a sex life again after you're divorced?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Maybe it's not stress, but the anticipation of eventually having a sex life again after you're divorced?


hmmmm??:scratchhead: maybe!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

A friend of mine who was a young widow said she became constantly horny for a long time after her husband died, and it was very confusing because she was in the midst of such deep grief.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Maybe it's not stress, but the anticipation of eventually having a sex life again after you're divorced?


that was my immediate thought as well and completely true for me.


----------

